# 2009 Bodybuilding.com Fitness Expo Is Back



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The 2009 Bodybuilding.com Fitness Expo Is Back With a Bang Boise, ID ??? March 18, 2009 ??? Bodybuilding.com, the Internet???s most-visited bodybuilding and fitness site and largest retailer of nutritional supplements, will be holding its 8th Annual Bodybuilding.com Fitness Expo April 3rd, 2009 from 6:00-10:00pm at the Knitting Factory Concert House. This fan-favorite event is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

